# swimming in circles



## ginger61386 (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi,

I'm not sure if this is constitutes an emergency or not, so I apologize if I placed this in the wrong section.

I have a 10 gallon fresh water tank with two Oto catfish, four mollies and one platy. I do 10% water changes once a week and the nitrates, pH, nitrites, and everything else are within normal parameters.

About two days ago the platy (who I believe is male) began to swim in circles. He always swims in the counter clockwise direction but the diameter of the circles varies from about three inches to his body length. Sometimes he will swim around a plant or something in the tank but often times its just a circle. He is capable of swimming straight for brief periods of time, like to get food, but then goes back to circles. All of the other fish in the tank are perfectly fine. 

Is there something wrong with him or is he just having fun?

Thanks!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hello and welcome.
your fish is sick,can you move it to a hospital tank ?
can you say what the exact water readings are please.


----------

